

Gifts for Geeks - streblo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001010.html
2007 Edition
======
henning
For geeks, you can even do those gifts where it's a good thing but you still
feel left out, like when my grandpa planted a tree in my name for Christmas
once. For example, making a donation to Richard Stallman's beard trimming
fund.

